# [CXLD/trying to get a better date]  South Shore Lake Tahoe: The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing - Dec. 5-12



## DeniseM

The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing
Modest resort about 1 block off Lake Tahoe Blvd/50 - across from the Edgewood Tahoe Golf Course.
2 Bdm
Kitchen
fire place
Indoor hot tubs
Sleeps 4


----------



## DeniseM

New date: Dec. 5-12
New Size: 2 Bdm.


----------



## DeniseM

It snowed in Lake Tahoe today and more snow is expected the next 4 days:


----------



## DeniseM

Live Picture from Mt. Rose Ski Resort: It's supposed to snow for the next 48 hours!


----------



## DeniseM

Ski Resorts start opening this Friday:  10/29/21:








						Palisades Tahoe moves up opening day to Friday
					

OLYMPIC VALLEY, Calif. — Following a massive early-season storm that delivered 10.5 inches of precipitation in just 24 hours — and three and a half feet of snow at upper elevations — Palisades Tahoe will…




					www.tahoedailytribune.com


----------



## DeniseM

Three California Ski Resorts Open Weeks Ahead of Schedule:








						Three California ski resorts open weeks ahead of schedule
					

LAKE TAHOE, Calif. (AP) — The skiing and snowboarding season got off to an early start...




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## DeniseM

Opening Dates for California & Nevada Ski Resorts:








						Some Tahoe-area ski resorts are ready to open. Here's a full list of reopening dates
					

Two Tahoe area ski resorts are ready to open on Friday after this weekend’s snowstorm helped to kick off the winter season before Halloween. Here’s where to find out more information about the resorts and what we know about when others plan to open.




					www.kcra.com


----------



## DeniseM

Lake Tahoe has snow and the ski resorts are opening!


----------



## DeniseM

More snow predicted for Monday and Tuesday!


----------



## Mushed

Hi there! I know we’re not there yet for dates, but I’m keeping my eye open for the week after Christmas. If you have any availability for that week, I’m interested! Darn school schedule keeps us tied up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

Reduced to $600...


----------



## DeniseM

Reduced Again: $500


----------



## DeniseM

Still available!


----------



## DeniseM

Reduced: $400


----------



## DeniseM

Now only $300!


----------



## ChanSF

DeniseM said:


> Now only $300!



If it was only the next week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

